# Steven A. Smith on 1050



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

basically he said the the bulls and knicks are playing chicken about clearing players on their pyhsicals.

that according to his sources curry should have passed it.

that if the trade doesn't go down the bulls would be o.k. with it, so they have every reason to fail a knicks player on their pyhsical.

also that the AD situation is that he will be waived , but that the bulls leaked that he was going to be waived so he can be resigned by them so the knicks are basically covering their tracks on this so the league office doesn't sanction them.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

This is looking bleaker and bleaker and I don't like it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

also the 6 year 60 mil. deal that he signed with the knicks is fine with pax, but curry wanted more when negotiating and wouldn't budge...i am assuming the bad blood from the DNA issue had something to do with it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think Antonio Davis has a lot to do with this. Like another poster said, isn't he the President of the Players Union? We have less than an hour and 30 minutes away from finding out what is going on. It's almost like a chess match.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

bulls are shady.......


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The entire league is watching Paxson..so if he thinks he is going to get away with some Shady business he got another thing coming. I'm sure Stern is sitting at his desk cleaning his glasses just waiting ever so patiently.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

It is absurd to imply that the Bulls are the ones causing the delay for Curry to be cleared. Stephen A. should know better. Both sides want this deal to go down. It will be up to Knicks management to decide how much risk they will take because thjey are not going to get a clean bill if health from doctors. Hell that was the problem for the Bulls. How big are the brass balls ??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how is it absurd? the bulls got the crappy end of the deal, even if eddy curry dies, whats tim thomas and sweetney gonna amount to really?

paxson has been seen pissed off recently, its not absurd to think that. hes frustrated...

and im not surprised.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

either way, espn news says done deal pending review of documents


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Penny ;

Did you also think the Knicks robbed Paxson with Jamal?

Don't pre-judge Eddy. His history is periods of excellent play followed by periods of poor play. He finished great last year but earlier in the year Bulls fans would have taken Sweentney straight up.

The trade will be a steal for the Bulls if the Knicks don't make the playoffs the next two years.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Cager said:


> Penny ;
> 
> Did you also think the Knicks robbed Paxson with Jamal?
> 
> Don't pre-judge Eddy. His history is periods of excellent play followed by periods of poor play. He finished great last year but earlier in the year Bulls fans would have taken Sweentney straight up..


Some Bulls fans. Maybe when we where 0-9. And it's only b/c Sweentey is cheap for awhile.

I am a Bulls fan and thinks Knicks took a big risk, but I sure wish it's one the Bulls would have taken. Could be huge.

p.s. And I was fine with Pax trading Craw to NY.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

see this is what i dont get .

how can anyone think that the bulls got the better end of the crawford deal ,for the 1st year maybe there is a tiny piece of room for debate due to how well the bulls season went even though it was easily more due to other paxson moves such as drafts(deng , duhon and gordon) , the return to health of tyson chandler and skiles coaching than the collection of players recieved for crawford. , but at this moment it has to be overwhelming victory on the knicks side.

the bulls a year ago today had netted from the crawford deal , cezary trybanski, adrian griffin eric piatkowski, othella harrington,& frank williams for approx. 11-12 mil. vs crawford and jerome williams for roughly the same amount...today its just othella and the polish rifle, for 1 more year while the knicks still have crawford for 6 more years. out of the bunch only othella was worth brining back and if pike's deal had ended its doubtful the bulls would have wanted to resign him.

people look at the knicks season and well it went badly . but it would have gone much worse if not for crawford at the end of the season they had 3 guards playing JC marbury and jermaine jackson, crawford showed improvement , he was a slightly better player than he was for chicago.

the eddy curry trade is different , the bulls got a player whom can be useful to them for years to come , a player the same age whom i feel is just about as good as curry right now, the real differences to me is the position they play and their relative potential as players, and will probably fit in to what they want to do in chicago better anyway, even if it turns out that he isn't a better player, which he shouldn't but of course they have draft picks too.

i think this trade helps both teams , and for along time while the crawford trade really helped 1 for a year or so, and the other team for along time, the bulls didn't even get something they could trade at a later date for something of value.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

johnston797,

Are you saying you were happy with the way Eddy played throughout last season ? 

While I was happy to see Eddy make some improvements in his defense, he did regress somewhat in rebounding. What I saw last year were stretches of very indifferent play from Eddy and stretches of very good play. I don't if Eddy has really turned the corner because he was playing at a high level but given Eddy's history I just don't know how sustainable it is.

Brown will be good for Eddy just like Skiles was last year. Eddy's problem is that he doesn't have the consistent internal drive to succeed, he needs to be motivated by something or someone. I think that is what causes his wide range of effort. 

If he stays healthy, Eddy still has the potential to be great. At worst he should be a very potent low post scoring threat. However the Knicks need to complement Eddy with a strong rebounding PF because Eddy will always be a sub-par rebounder.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

eddy is 23 years old. if we dont make the playoffs in the next few years, big deal. he'll be 25. 

and really now, we got the better end of the crawford deal, regardless of team record. the bulls were better with or without jamal cause of BEN GORDON, luol deng, nocioni...guys they did not have the previous season...as well as a semi healthy chandler...

its not cause crawford left and you got eric piatowski and harrington. if the knicks kept frank, harrington n them, they woulda sucked either way.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

If Jamal works out for the Knicks fine and we'll see this year if Brown can get Jamal to play defense and not do the two or three rewally stupid shots he takes almost every game. The question with Jamal was never talent or ability but he is willing to understand what it takes to play winning basketball.

The point about the Jamal trade is the cap room it leaves the Bulls after this year ( getting rid of worthless Jerome Williams) and not missing Jamal. The view from the Knicks is different because you'll never have cap room. That is what is great about trades. It can work out for both sides. As a Knick fan , you never have to concern yourself about over paying someone.

As a Bulls fan I'm happy about the Jamal trade and the Curry trade because we will have almost $20MM of cap space which hopefully will bring us some quality talent. Also if you guys don't make the playoffs then we'll have a lottery pick as well as the liklihood of being able to move up in 20067.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Cager said:


> If Jamal works out for the Knicks fine and we'll see this year if Brown can get Jamal to play defense and not do the two or three rewally stupid shots he takes almost every game. The question with Jamal was never talent or ability but he is willing to understand what it takes to play winning basketball.
> 
> The point about the Jamal trade is the cap room it leaves the Bulls after this year ( getting rid of worthless Jerome Williams) and not missing Jamal. The view from the Knicks is different because you'll never have cap room. That is what is great about trades. It can work out for both sides. As a Knick fan , you never have to concern yourself about over paying someone.
> 
> As a Bulls fan I'm happy about the Jamal trade and the Curry trade because we will have almost $20MM of cap space which hopefully will bring us some quality talent. Also if you guys don't make the playoffs then we'll have a lottery pick as well as the liklihood of being able to move up in 20067.



the cap space is only as useful as the player its used on.

there aren't many free agents worth more than the MLE next year , fewer still the number anyone thinks will leave their teams, i reserve judgement on cap space until i see what it brings, until then it basically doesn't do anything but gives its team a competitive disadvantage.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

as soon as houston is off the books we'll be fine.....AD is going to be gone Penny is out Taylor is out, or going to be a free agent the next.......everything will start to click when houston is gone


----------

